# Whiterock vs sillosock support system



## southLA (Aug 12, 2011)

Just ordered 200 tyvek sleeves to bulk up my spread. I'm debating between the SS convesion kit or the WR system. The SS are cheaper but I'm not sure if the support bag will work well with a smaller sock. The WR direction would save space but it's more $ and there's no support liner.

What does the Snow Goose board say?
Thanks.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Pros/cons to each. I wouldn't look at the price so much as to the which as the better advantages to your hunting situation. If you're hunting wet,sloppy fields or shallow water, the WR will do better as they have taller stakes. If you're on dry ground or corn stubble the SS are very hard to beat. Very tough choice between those two decoys. If it were between WR and Deadlys, WR all the way. Good luck with your choice.

Alex


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I personally think the sillosock system is a better deal, the liner bag makes them look pretty decent when there is no wind. The white rock system doesn't give the decoy that same appearance that a sillosock has when there is no wind IMO. Just cut the liner bags to fit your decoy.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

goosegrinder said:


> Pros/cons to each. I wouldn't look at the price so much as to the which as the better advantages to your hunting situation. If you're hunting wet,sloppy fields or shallow water, the WR will do better as they have taller stakes. If you're on dry ground or corn stubble the SS are very hard to beat. Very tough choice between those two decoys. If it were between WR and Deadlys, WR all the way. Good luck with your choice.
> 
> Alex


Just to let you know that you can order your silosocks with longer stakes if you ordered through Prairie Wind Decoys just ask Jim to accommodate your order with longer stakes


----------



## southLA (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. I think I am going to go with the SS conversion kits and slightly modify the liner.


----------

